
10% of the Internet Is Encrypted with Lava Lamps - acoravos
https://www.macobserver.com/columns-opinions/editorial/cloudflare-encrypted-lava-lamps/
======
cududa
Incase anyone is interested, here's a picture and GIF of the lava lamps
[https://twitter.com/grittygrease/status/727587915090403328](https://twitter.com/grittygrease/status/727587915090403328)

------
james_pm
Original article: [https://www.fastcodesign.com/90137157/the-hardest-working-
of...](https://www.fastcodesign.com/90137157/the-hardest-working-office-
design-in-america-encrypts-your-data-with-lava-lamps)

How hard is it to link to the original instead of the short summary article on
a site designed to turn clicks into ad views and nothing more.

------
ceocoder
> A camera take a picture of that wall every millisecond

That makes the camera work at at least 1000 fps, and it needs to take picture
of 100 lava lamps. From what I've seen from hight FPS cameras in science
channel shows, those tend to work well for a small target area with bright
light. Can anyone from cloudflare talk about what kind of camera or cameras
are used for this?

~~~
Crye
Maybe they take a view of a certain area. If it's filled it's a 1 if it's
empty it's a zero?

------
grzm
Previous discussion, from 9 days ago, 11 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15048655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15048655)

